# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Letro Works to Get Rid of Gyno

## bigdrew

I am in the midst of running 1.25mg of letro ed and am shocked by the results. Not only has my gyno shrunk to about nothing, but it rids the body of almost all water (can you say "vascular"?). About 3 weeks ago i thought i would have to go under the knife. Today, I can barely feel a knot under my nipple! 

The neg: it does lower your sex drive. my body is now used to the med and my sex drive is back to almost normal.

----------


## RapaciousShark

awesome bro, congrats! That's really encouraging, especially to me because i'm going through the same thing. This is my fifth day on letro and I'm hoping to God it does the same for me, bc I'm literally having horrifying nightmares about irreversible gyno. 

Thats mangificent and I'm glad for you, man.

----------


## dirtball_619

did you get your letro from lion by chance?

----------


## bigdrew

Thanks! I have a script for it. My gyno was orginally about the size of 1/2 a pea. During my cycle it went up to a small marble and was slightly noticeble just looking at it. I started with 2.5 mg per day, but it left me too tired and no sex drive. I backed off and have been running 1.25 ed for about 3 weeks. I am really shocked at how well it has worked. My weight is down, but I believe it b/c i am holding NO water.

----------


## JasonR

same here.. taking 5mg .. after 2 weeks of test suspension i only gained 5 clean ass pounds compared to my last cycle where i gained 15lbs by that stage and looked fat. 

good stuff. but imma lower it to 0.25mg soon.

----------


## MeetTed

How much Letro did you order and where did you order your Letro?? I am currently on Letro to rid my gyno and I'm following c bino's thread.

----------


## overnightworker21

I was also wondering if you ordered it from lion at ar-r and are you taking the Letro post cycle(or stop cycle short) or did you start taking it during your cycle?

----------


## shifty_git

> I am in the midst of running 1.25mg of letro ed and am shocked by the results. Not only has my gyno shrunk to about nothing, but it rids the body of almost all water (can you say "vascular"?). About 3 weeks ago i thought i would have to go under the knife. Today, I can barely feel a knot under my nipple! 
> 
> The neg: it does lower your sex drive. my body is now used to the med and my sex drive is back to almost normal.


congrats! i know that feelin of bein paranoid of puffy looking tits from gyno... such a nice feeling when that letro works!

----------


## big_dubya33

> I am in the midst of running 1.25mg of letro ed and am shocked by the results. Not only has my gyno shrunk to about nothing, but it rids the body of almost all water (can you say "vascular"?). About 3 weeks ago i thought i would have to go under the knife. Today, I can barely feel a knot under my nipple! 
> 
> The neg: it does lower your sex drive. my body is now used to the med and my sex drive is back to almost normal.


Are you using the letro while on cycle or after cycle to treat gyno? Curious if it would lower sex drive while on a cycle that included a reasonable doses of test e.g. 500+ mg/wk

----------


## bigdrew

I ordered my letro through a legit clinic. I have been running while on my cycle, which cuts the gains. Your sex drive also dives, even when on test, b/c the male sex drive is more controlled my estrogen then test. Muscular Development last month had a good article about lowering estrogen too much when on test. It basically said that estrogen is need to build muscle and states that when farmers bulk cows, if they only use 1 drug it is estrogen. I still had good gains, just not typical of what one would expect.

----------


## TheSmay

> Are you using the letro while on cycle or after cycle to treat gyno? Curious if it would lower sex drive while on a cycle that included a reasonable doses of test e.g. 500+ mg/wk


You'll be fine running that much test. I run TRT dosages of test stacked with deca or tren and use letro everyday with no sex problems. I use .25 a day or sometimes I run arimidex which also works for me. Start low with your dosage and see what is right for you.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> I am in the midst of running 1.25mg of letro ed and am shocked by the results. Not only has my gyno shrunk to about nothing, but it rids the body of almost all water (can you say "vascular"?). About 3 weeks ago i thought i would have to go under the knife. Today, I can barely feel a knot under my nipple! 
> 
> The neg: it does lower your sex drive. my body is now used to the med and my sex drive is back to almost normal.


I hope that you have something on hand like nolva to combat the estrogen rebound that you will have once you stop taking letro. If not, your gyno may come right back.

Good luck.

----------


## BUDGIE

IM on my sixth day of letro for gyno which was about 1/2 size of a pea, and it has nearly gone. i only started on the smaller doses as wll, as c.bino advises, i didnt think it would work that quick. Its certainly the daddy for Gyno reversal. :AaGreen22:

----------


## bigdrew

> I hope that you have something on hand like nolva to combat the estrogen rebound that you will have once you stop taking letro. If not, your gyno may come right back.
> 
> Good luck.


Appreciate that bro. I know the rebound is suppossed to be bad with letro. I plan on cutting my amounts and adding arimidex

----------


## RapaciousShark

JasonR how bad was your gyno that nolva fixed? I'm going to mexico to get nolva from a pharmacy and I'm hoping it will at least kind of help with my lumps - they're about as big as M&Ms. Letro for three weeks so far, and I know it takes a while, but it hasnt even stopped my shit from getting worse so I'm trying something else.

----------


## leonardo27

I took two cycles of m-drol one in october and one in december both times i used nolva for a pct and it was great stuf i got pretty big but about two months later i got gyno and its about the size of a quarter. Its just on my left side but both sides have a little bit of extra fat. the gyno still hurts so im hoping it will go away.I ordered letro from ar-r .com so how much should i take a day and how many weeks should i take it? Im freakin out because i dont want a girl chest and ill take what ever i have to to get rid of it and im not worried about my sex drive bc right now i wouldnt even want to take my shirt off in front of a girl so any info on it would help me out alot.

----------


## grizzly460

> I took two cycles of m-drol one in october and one in december both times i used nolva for a pct and it was great stuf i got pretty big but about two months later i got gyno and its about the size of a quarter. Its just on my left side but both sides have a little bit of extra fat. the gyno still hurts so im hoping it will go away.I ordered letro from ar-r.com so how much should i take a day and how many weeks should i take it? Im freakin out because i dont want a girl chest and ill take what ever i have to to get rid of it and im not worried about my sex drive bc right now i wouldnt even want to take my shirt off in front of a girl so any info on it would help me out alot.


hey leonardo27 i had the same problem with mdrol last summer. did a month cycle with pplex and mdrol and got whats called 'delayed gyno' 2 months later. basically just too much estro flowing back in. not a long enough pct i guess. my nips puffed up pretty bad. its soft tho, no lumps. got some letro on hand and am ordering nolva and proviron . it sounds like u might hav what i got. is ur gyno fleshy tissue or lumps? and have u started using letro?

----------


## bigpapabuff

the delayed gyno definitely sucks, letro is the way to go. good luck.

----------


## Swish1985

hey how do you run 30 ml of letro. im using it for late gyno myslef im not overweight in the least bit i look ridiculous i just need to know how to consume and how much to take a day..30ml so 1 ml a day for a month?

----------


## Ashop

> I am in the midst of running 1.25mg of letro ed and am shocked by the results. Not only has my gyno shrunk to about nothing, but it rids the body of almost all water (can you say "vascular"?). About 3 weeks ago i thought i would have to go under the knife. Today, I can barely feel a knot under my nipple! 
> 
> The neg: it does lower your sex drive. my body is now used to the med and my sex drive is back to almost normal.


I does help. I dont think its a cure but the best tool other than surgery that Ive personally seen reduce pre-existing gyno.

----------


## Swish1985

does anyone know how to convert .5mg into cc like how do i figure out how many cc is .5 mg

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Beware of estrogen rebound when you finish. Run tamox a couple weeks after your last letro dose. I tried letro and it diddnt work for me so I had the shit cut out. gl

----------


## alpenguy

I am dealing with some delayed gyno right now after 6 months. Seemed to flare up about a month ago. After a PCT I am now starting .5 Adex EOD and see how that goes. Def the libido shut down after 1 day. Planning to start cycle again in 1 month and want to get those starter bra titties under control.

----------


## Swish1985

letro and tamox are impossible to get solid information about, i know b.c their for "lab rats" but anyone whose got info is saying .5mg eod for a week and .5mg ed after that..What does that even mean as nothing i know measures MG!! MG is a measure of weight, CC is a measure of volume...The MG to CC isn't possible, can't convert a mass unit to a volume unit. so how many CC should i take a day?? This is the only thing holding me up now. Many claim to have take these two products theres gotta be someone out there to understand what im saying..any suggestion would be greatly appreciated thanks

----------


## grizzly460

Swish it should say how many mg per mL on the label. Liquid letrozole is usually 2.5mg/ml but u need to check that just incase. the reason alotta threads have mg's is cuz letro comes in tabs mostly. If u cant find out how many mg's it is try searching threads thatll tell u how to dose liquid letro in mL's. 

remember that letro is very potent. it blocks almost all estrogen . low doses (.5mg) will do the same as higher ones (2.5 mg) and be less harsh on the body (e.g. joints, lipids). Most importantly, *taper down* on letro and use a *SERM* (nolvadex ) after so u dont get a rebound and end up worse than before.

----------


## grizzly460

cuple questions Alpha... what did u cycle? what kind of gyno did u have (lumps or soft)? And how much did that surgery cost u? any info wud be a big help

----------


## Swish1985

> Swish it should say how many mg per mL on the label. Liquid letrozole is usually 2.5mg/ml but u need to check that just incase. the reason alotta threads have mg's is cuz letro comes in tabs mostly. If u cant find out how many mg's it is try searching threads thatll tell u how to dose liquid letro in mL's. 
> 
> remember that letro is very potent. it blocks almost all estrogen . low doses (.5mg) will do the same as higher ones (2.5 mg) and be less harsh on the body (e.g. joints, lipids). Most importantly, *taper down* on letro and use a *SERM* (nolvadex) after so u dont get a rebound and end up worse than before.


yeah it is liquid its ar-r letro that makes sense now thanks for clearing that up..but i dont know if i technically have GYNO because my nipples were never sore..i've sort of always had puffy nipples since very young like middleschool puberty era (but never been overweight) i did have a bit of delay on my pct after my last PH and they just puffed out even more almost over night the PCT im on isnt doing shit. I do have a decent size chest but my nipples are all you notice. Do you know how to run the nolva also...and are these even the right supps for me or do you recommend something else..Thank for help bro

----------


## teddykgb29

good letro information, letro is great for gyno, but very strong.

----------


## RapaciousShark

no me gusta

----------


## grizzly460

it depends, you could just have had lingering gyno from puberty. Or the ph you took could have been aromatizing. Which means any extra test converts into estrogen. Nolva shud b run for a cuple weeks after letro. You shud take like 40mg ed. all it does is block the estrogen receptors (like the ones in ur pecs) so that all that estro flowing around doesnt bind to anything and give you tits. Even after nolva i'd do somethin to regulate ur hormones like reversitol. not enough info to really tell what u got. What cycle did u run, how long, what pct, and how old are you?

----------


## Swish1985

> it depends, you could just have had lingering gyno from puberty. Or the ph you took could have been aromatizing. Which means any extra test converts into estrogen. Nolva shud b run for a cuple weeks after letro. You shud take like 40mg ed. all it does is block the estrogen receptors (like the ones in ur pecs) so that all that estro flowing around doesnt bind to anything and give you tits. Even after nolva i'd do somethin to regulate ur hormones like reversitol. not enough info to really tell what u got. What cycle did u run, how long, what pct, and how old are you?



ive been running ph's for a while so im not new to this. i came off a PH IDS Mass Tabs for a month and there was complications with my pct (pct revolution) long story short i took it a month late and am in my last week and a half of it. Im 24 years old and have been working out since high school. i've always had puffy nips since puberty (never been overweight). The PH i just came off put ten pounds on me and I work out my Chest religously which obviously pushes them out more. Which i think is the problem but whatever it is i need to get them down i work too hard in the gym and kitchen to be this self-conscious. I clearly never had to resort to this so I'am totally unaware of all these products and how to run them. So if you can just explain what i gotta get and do step by step and how to run letro cc/ml from what i hear
.25 cc ED till its gone...i appreciate any help you can supply GRIZZ

----------


## grizzly460

ya dude i f*d up on my pct last cycle and got puff nips. i know the feeling u just want that shit off ur chest. The thing is gyno isnt fat, its breast tissue, so it doesnt burn off from execercise or push ups. ur best bets are anti-estrogens or surgery. heres my advice, play by play. 

First u shud read this if u havent already, its a post by Cbino and explains alotta stuff....http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=236880....follow that cycle for letro

Now about the supplies. u already got the letro. what i wud get next is some tamoxifen citrate. not the same as tamoxifen. tamoxifen is weaker. u probly want 30 [email protected] to be safe or u can get liquid stuff if u want. ull run it for a few weeks after letro. Get some reversitol, its a hormonal regulator and legal. its the last thing u take after nolva and it evens everything out. use all of it. it says on the bottle how to take them. You can opt this out for proviron . this is what i have. Its a weak AS. its not for muscle building and has no side effects. it just repairs test and libido and tightens and hardens muscle. Its better than reversitol but is more expensive too. 25-50mg ed till gone. 

Since letro and nolva are somewhat liver toxic u shud get some milk thistle. u just need maybe a cap or two a day during the letro and nolva. Also I wud get some hawthorne berry extract. it keeps ur blood pressure down which letro and nolva bring up-300mg ed. Letro dries out ur joints, especially if ur doin cardio- fish oil will lube ur joints and take care of this. 1-2 caps ed. U can get all these at a local nutritional store. Thats pretty much it. Remember, everybodys bodys react to drugs in different ways.

Thats my two cents bro. hope it helps. let me kno how it goes

----------


## Swish1985

> ya dude i f*d up on my pct last cycle and got puff nips. i know the feeling u just want that shit off ur chest. The thing is gyno isnt fat, its breast tissue, so it doesnt burn off from execercise or push ups. ur best bets are anti-estrogens or surgery. heres my advice, play by play. 
> 
> First u shud read this if u havent already, its a post by Cbino and explains alotta stuff....http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=236880....follow that cycle for letro
> 
> Now about the supplies. u already got the letro. what i wud get next is some tamoxifen citrate. not the same as tamoxifen. tamoxifen is weaker. u probly want 30 [email protected] to be safe or u can get liquid stuff if u want. ull run it for a few weeks after letro. Get some reversitol, its a hormonal regulator and legal. its the last thing u take after nolva and it evens everything out. use all of it. it says on the bottle how to take them. You can opt this out for proviron . this is what i have. Its a weak AS. its not for muscle building and has no side effects. it just repairs test and libido and tightens and hardens muscle. Its better than reversitol but is more expensive too. 25-50mg ed till gone. 
> 
> Since letro and nolva are somewhat liver toxic u shud get some milk thistle. u just need maybe a cap or two a day during the letro and nolva. Also I wud get some hawthorne berry extract. it keeps ur blood pressure down which letro and nolva bring up-300mg ed. Letro dries out ur joints, especially if ur doin cardio- fish oil will lube ur joints and take care of this. 1-2 caps ed. U can get all these at a local nutritional store. Thats pretty much it. Remember, everybodys bodys react to drugs in different ways.
> 
> Thats my two cents bro. hope it helps. let me kno how it goes



yeah i can get the liquid nolva, berry extract and ive been on fish oil for a while, so thats all good there. I did however do some research on reversitol and was actually gonna use it in place of my current pct. I'm just not a fan of the hair loss, side. Once i come across the side effects i get body dysmorphia believing that im seeing them take place right in front of me. my girl and I get into it all the time lol.. I value my hair and dont like taking anything with that side or that doesnt block DHT. So i looked into proviron and LG Sciences Methyl Masterdrol XL kept coming up what are your thoughts about this product? Grizz thanks for the help brotha

----------


## grizzly460

well i kno that proviron is pretty effecetive as an anti estrogen and increasing vascularity. not sure about methyl masterdrol xl. from what ive seen it looks pretty good for a ph. Its gotten weaker because the original methyl-m was banned and theyve had to come up with a new skeletal structure/ingrediants. But the obvious difference is that Proviron is a steroid and Methyl Masterdrol XL is a prohormone meaning proviron is stronger. Methyl-m XL is inactive when you take it. your body has to convert it into test. also its not dose dependant. you could take a bottle every day, but It wouldn' t do you any good. Proviron is a hormone that has an immediate effect. the more you take the greater the results.

the reason methyl masterdrol came up when u searched is cuz its *legal* and claims it has similar results and skeletal structure to proviron. Methyl-m sounds safe but proviron is what methyl-m wants to be. buyer preference tho. See what other ppl gotta say bout methyl. quick question, do u have hard lumps under ur nips or is it soft and fleshy and when do u plan startin this cycle?

----------


## Swish1985

> well i kno that proviron is pretty effecetive as an anti estrogen and increasing vascularity. not sure about methyl masterdrol xl. from what ive seen it looks pretty good for a ph. Its gotten weaker because the original methyl-m was banned and theyve had to come up with a new skeletal structure/ingrediants. But the obvious difference is that Proviron is a steroid and Methyl Masterdrol XL is a prohormone meaning proviron is stronger. Methyl-m XL is inactive when you take it. your body has to convert it into test. also its not dose dependant. you could take a bottle every day, but It wouldn' t do you any good. Proviron is a hormone that has an immediate effect. the more you take the greater the results.
> 
> the reason methyl masterdrol came up when u searched is cuz its *legal* and claims it has similar results and skeletal structure to proviron. Methyl-m sounds safe but proviron is what methyl-m wants to be. buyer preference tho. See what other ppl gotta say bout methyl. quick question, do u have hard lumps under ur nips or is it soft and fleshy and when do u plan startin this cycle?




My nips have no lumps or sensitivity whatsoever, just soft and fleshy i guess you could say. My favorite day is chest and tris so i have decent chest, just gotta take care of these guys asap. I started letro today actually at just below .2 ml and going up every day till day 6 which will be at 1 cc. Then i taper down to .2 ml and go right into nolva (which is on its way). Proviron is what i'd rather do but i cant find it for shit!! thats why i figure id ask you about the methyl-m.

----------


## grizzly460

ya can u let me kno how that goes cuz we might be in the same boat. i got all my supps ready to go but im waitin for my appt with gyno surgeon in like 2 week to see what he says. and ya dont worry bout the proviron , sounds like u got everything u need. best of luck bro, keep me posted bout that

----------


## Swish1985

good luck with the appointment, hope everything works out for you. Yeah Grizz ill keep you posted. tomorrows day three and up to .4 ml hopefully it starts to kick in soon.Ill talk to ya soon bro good luck again

----------


## freakinhuge

letro works great for gyno, just stick with it and you should be fine.

----------


## Swish1985

im on day 4 right now and hope that your nips get a bit bigger before they get better bc thats whats deffinetly going on right now. if i dont see improvement in the next week im gonna stop.

----------


## grizzly460

are u sure theyre gettin bigger. it might be in ur head. id say wait atleast a week to see them start shrinking. ur body can take some time to adjust. plus, i dont think letro can make it worse unless u get an estrogen rebound after which is canceled out with the nolva so shudnt be a problem. give it some time brosiff and keep the posts comin

----------


## Swish1985

> are u sure theyre gettin bigger. it might be in ur head. id say wait atleast a week to see them start shrinking. ur body can take some time to adjust. plus, i dont think letro can make it worse unless u get an estrogen rebound after which is canceled out with the nolva so shudnt be a problem. give it some time brosiff and keep the posts comin



yeah i really dont know whats going on. i was trying this shirt on today at the mall and the fitting room mirror made them look bigger then they ever were, on top of me thinking they puffed out more. so it only confirmed my suspicion. Im furious right now tomorrows going to be the first day i run it at 2.5 mg/1ml so a week from tomorrow if this products real and legit i should see the results. Grizz im not kidding bro its f*cked up

----------


## grizzly460

> yeah i really dont know whats going on. i was trying this shirt on today at the mall and the fitting room mirror made them look bigger then they ever were, on top of me thinking they puffed out more. so it only confirmed my suspicion. Im furious right now tomorrows going to be the first day i run it at 2.5 mg/1ml so a week from tomorrow if this products real and legit i should see the results. Grizz im not kidding bro its f*cked up


dude u shud try takin some pics. so in like a week or two u can see if they legit shrank or got bigger. like a before and after. its probly tuff to tell right now cuz ur lookin at it all the time. pics will give u a 3rd person perspective. u cud post em up here too and get a second opinion.

----------


## taftkeeper07

aaaa

----------


## grizzly460

swish whats the update?

----------


## Swish1985

alright busy weekend, tonight will complete day 11 i wasnt able to use it on saturday because i was at my girls all day but today will be the 4th day i will run it at the full 1ml. I havent even hit the gym since friday because ive been sick as f*ck with a swollen throat in 80 degree weather?? I can also say that my sore throat has been brought on by the letro as well. But more importantly I am NOT noticing a change at ALL. complete waste of time so far.

----------


## dieselz

swish which letro are you using?
are u ramping it up to 2.5 mg like this thread?
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=gyno+reversal

im on day 5 and ill post results

----------


## grizzly460

hes using liquid letro. 1 ml = 2.5 mg

----------


## jaygunzz

I'm also going to be running letro & dostinex to try to clear up some gyno and I will post my results.

----------


## Swish1985

Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*
Day 2: .50mg Letro
Day 3: 1.0mg Letro
Day 4: 1.5mg Letro
Day 5: 2.0mg Letro
Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

thats how im running it 2.5 till my nips are down then i taper down.. hey GRIZZ since im not seeing any results im probably just gonna taper down friday and come off completely because this shit smells real potent its gotta be damaging something and/or anything but my breast tissue.But obviously im not gonna run the nolva because i feel like garbage and that shit im sure is only going to make me feel worse and more depressed. My buddy at GNC recommended regular gaspari Nolvadex GT stacked with another product (cant remember) that has worked extremely well for all of his friends and is the safest last resort option im gonna try.

----------


## shortybrolick

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428048

----------


## grizzly460

word. that sucks swish. now im doubting wether itll have any effect on me. i have tablets of letro instead so i dont kno if thatll make any diff. did it go down at all or stay the same. or get worse?

----------


## Swish1985

i personally think a bit worse but my girlfriend thinks im ****ing crazy because i do have body dismorphia. Even if shes right they didnt go down one bit. i can only come to peace with them and might just do some test and deca get huge im sick and tired of being depressed over my nips. clearly its not gyno so this is the hand god dealt me i gotta get over it and move on. im gonna wait a few weeks of course but grizz wait do you recommend i run with that gear bro?

----------


## tomshaw

Can any of you tell me what this letro is? Is it tablets or injection? I've had a few operations for gyno a few years back and can feel something small maybe the size of a pea coming but id like to get rid of it. I've run Tamoxifen but this doesnt seem to be doing the trick. I've never heard of this letro?

----------


## Newcastle

Letro is more common I believe in pill form, but can also be in liquid form as well, but not as an injection. In oral form. It twice the stuff tamoxifen is. Check out the thread on letro, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=gyno+reversal
by Cbino. Really great info.

----------

